# 250.000 Themen bis 18.09.2011 Mitternacht



## neman64 (12 Sep. 2011)

Ich will wissen ob wir die magische Grenze von 250.000 Themen bis zu 18.9.Mitternacht erreichen.


----------



## derhesse (12 Sep. 2011)

6 Tage sind dann doch ein ein bischen zu wenig... 


Gruß


----------



## BlueLynne (13 Sep. 2011)

über 500 neue Themen am Tag, da müssen einige Sonderschichten fahren, daher glaube ich es nicht ...


----------



## Spezi30 (13 Sep. 2011)

wie wäre es, wenn wir das Ziel bis Ende des Monats setzen?
erreichbare Ziele motivieren schließlich eher als unerreichbare...nein, wie philosophisch


----------



## Muli (13 Sep. 2011)

Ich habe mal einen Blick in die Statistiken geworfen und muss leider mitteilen, dass dieses Ziel sicher nicht erreicht werden kann.

*Realistisch ist der 25. oder 26 September, was meine Hochrechnung angeht!*


----------



## Spezi30 (13 Sep. 2011)

wie gesagt, sagen wir einfach Ende des Monats und dann packen wirs auch. 
bin ja schon dabeiiii


----------



## neman64 (13 Sep. 2011)

Muli schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen Blick in die Statistiken geworfen und muss leider mitteilen, dass dieses Ziel sicher nicht erreicht werden kann.
> 
> *Realistisch ist der 25. oder 26 September, was meine Hochrechnung angeht!*



Jetzt habe ich es auch bemerkt daß dieses Ziel leider nicht erreicht werden kann. Aber es ist einen Versuch wert gewesen.

Trotzdem Danke für eure Anteilnahme an dieser Umfrage.


----------



## Spezi30 (13 Sep. 2011)

ich frag mal ganz dreist, wo du ja dieses Ziel aufgestellt hast, wo bleibt denn deine Beteiligung am Rekordversuch? 

ich meine, 33 Themen in zweieinhalb Jahren ist ja nun auch nicht sooo berühmt  nicht böse gemeint, aber wer sowas anfängt, muss auch mit Antwort dazu rechnen


----------



## Spezi30 (22 Sep. 2011)

noch rund 700 Themen...bis zum 01.10. könnten wir es vielleicht schaffen.


----------

